# Buying SX license in Canada !?



## jteteabagg (Aug 2, 2018)

Hey folks !! I’m Canadian and ive been trying to buy an SX OS license from pretty much every official Canadian retailers but every times my payments won’t go through!! Trying both Visa and MasterCard and still always get the “payment failed” issues mostly claiming it was declined/restricted from international transaction!?? I’m talking about the TX official Canadian retailers list !! Why the hell are they using outbound banking services !?? Canadian retailers aren’t Canadians ?? Loll
All credit cards I own is solvable btw and usually I never have issues buying from the us or Europe !! Anyone else got those issues ??


----------



## anhminh (Aug 2, 2018)

Why not just install nsp for free?


----------



## jteteabagg (Aug 2, 2018)

anhminh said:


> Why not just install nsp for free?


Hummm .. I might sound pretty noob here and probably am lolll .. what’s nsp? Another CFW ??


----------



## asnka (Aug 2, 2018)

try modchips direct ...could work , no promises...
I saw a cracked version floating around...might wanna google it...or look here...


----------



## Lacius (Aug 2, 2018)

There's no longer any real reason to purchase SX OS. Free alternatives such as Hekate and ReiNX can do just about everything SX OS can do.


----------



## noahc3 (Aug 2, 2018)

ReiNX has sigpatches. You can use Tinfoil to install a DevMenu NSP and then use DevMenu to install NSPs thereafter (devmenu is currently more stable that Tinfoil). Look on the ReiSwitched discord for more info.


----------



## jteteabagg (Aug 2, 2018)

asnka said:


> try modchips direct ...could work , no promises...
> I saw a cracked version floating around...might wanna google it...or look here...


Tried MD also still the same  For the first time ever I feel like I’m holding money in my hands still no ones wants to grab it and sell me the damn thing lolll

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lacius said:


> There's no longer any real reason to purchase SX OS. Free alternatives such as Hekate and ReiNX can do just about everything SX OS can do.


Damn !! Really !!? I feel dumb as fawkk now lol .. looked @ CFW solutions about 2 months ago and all I’ve found was SX OS .. decided to mod my switch yesterday and never thought their were other options out there ! I’ll look into it!! Is it pretty much straight forward like SX ? Somehow as much kinda safe ?


----------



## Lacius (Aug 2, 2018)

jteteabagg said:


> Damn !! Really !!? I feel dumb as fawkk now lol .. looked @ CFW solutions about 2 months ago and all I’ve found was SX OS .. decided to mod my switch yesterday and never thought their were other options out there ! I’ll look into it!! Is it pretty much straight forward like SX ? Somehow as much kinda safe ?


A lot has changed in the last ten days. I suggest you start with this guide: https://gbatemp.net/threads/guide-reinx-installation-and-use.512342/


----------



## jteteabagg (Aug 2, 2018)

Lacius said:


> A lot has changed in the last ten days. I suggest you start with this guide: https://gbatemp.net/threads/guide-reinx-installation-and-use.512342/


Thanks a lot man !! I appreciate your help !!


----------



## asnka (Aug 2, 2018)

jteteabagg said:


> Tried MD also still the same  For the first time ever I feel like I’m holding money in my hands still no ones wants to grab it and sell me the damn thing lolll


----------



## silvershadow (Aug 2, 2018)

jteteabagg said:


> Tried MD also still the same  For the first time ever I feel like I’m holding money in my hands still no ones wants to grab it and sell me the damn thing lolll



the other options seems a bit tedious, but everyone is correct, with enough effort, you can get "eshop" games (nsp format) installed without paying any money.

on another note, for the convenience of wanting to play .xci (want to say its convenient, but i know it doesnt matter) as well as having a dongle (want to say high quality, but i know its not) rather than using my phone/laptop, i purchased from modchipdirect (just yesturday), and it worked with my mastercard (PC mastercard, canadian ofcourse).

There must be something up on ur end, or between now and then, something broke on their end.


----------



## jteteabagg (Aug 2, 2018)

Exactly how I feel ffs .. the logical part of my brain is screaming “how the hell is it even possible that a buisness planned their sheiit that bad .. not even trying to take my money!!” I’ve never felt that much safe in my life online!! No ones wants my $ .. no way I’m getting scammed today lolll

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



silvershadow said:


> the other options seems a bit tedious, but everyone is correct, with enough effort, you can get "eshop" games (nsp format) installed without paying any money.
> 
> on another note, for the convenience of wanting to play .xci (want to say its convenient, but i know it doesnt matter) as well as having a dongle (want to say high quality, but i know its not) rather than using my phone/laptop, i purchased from modchipdirect (just yesturday), and it worked with my mastercard (PC mastercard, canadian ofcourse).
> 
> There must be something up on ur end, or between now and then, something broke on their end.


Yeah I tough the problem was on my end too at some point so I’ve checked my accounts to be sure .. and saw my MotoGP subscription just went through “based in Europe” and bought dumb/useless stuff from Wish about 2h ago and payment succeeded.. seems unlikely I’m the issue here


----------



## asnka (Aug 2, 2018)

I could buy it for you...but yeah trusting someone here is a bad idea.
I have been here a long time tho...
pm me if you want...


----------



## Dust2dust (Aug 2, 2018)

If you still want to go the SX way, check this thread for alternatives. https://gbatemp.net/threads/safe-fast-or-instant-delivery-to-get-sx-os-license.512724/
Personnally, I had trouble too with official retailers (wouldn't accept visa).  I bought from online-trends and the code was sent instantly.


----------



## jteteabagg (Aug 2, 2018)

asnka said:


> I could buy it for you...but yeah trusting someone here is a bad idea.
> I have been here a long time tho...
> pm me if you want...


I appreciate your offer mate !! But I’d rather not.. anything goes wrong “unintentionally” from either sides and we create a unnecessary conflict! But thanks for offering man !!


----------



## asnka (Aug 2, 2018)

jteteabagg said:


> I appreciate your offer mate !! But I’d rather not.. anything goes wrong “unintentionally” from either sides and we create a unnecessary conflict! But thanks for offering man !!


I really didn't want to do it ether..money is kinda evil imho...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



jteteabagg said:


> I appreciate your offer mate !! But I’d rather not.. anything goes wrong “unintentionally” from either sides and we create a unnecessary conflict! But thanks for offering man !!



Did you try ebay...idk if you're Mr. Moneybags...


----------



## jteteabagg (Aug 2, 2018)

Resolved ! Big thanks to Allen @ 3ds-Flashcards for fixing the issue!!


----------



## judy1985 (Aug 2, 2018)

hi,bro,maybe you can try sxflashcard,i have boughted SX os code from it online ,and they sent me in 5minetes, at the same time，I recommended my friend to buy, so I got a two-dollar discount，what's more ,the payment method i used was paypal，it also said the credit card was available.Just a suggestion.


----------



## Amabo (Aug 2, 2018)

You can buy SX OS license from 3DS-Flashcard site, I have bought the license from them, I used the paypal and got my license with 3 hours


----------



## JonoX (Aug 2, 2018)

https://appledrunk.net/ Your payment will go through, as they use the industry recognized Swipe to process credit card transactions securely.


----------



## ThaDraGun (May 1, 2019)

Anyone have any new links for Canadians? Or is the best place to buy ebay?
Any site I've read that people suggest aren't working anymore. These sites get shut down fast it seems.


----------



## larrypretty (May 6, 2019)

ThaDraGun said:


> Anyone have any new links for Canadians? Or is the best place to buy ebay?
> Any site I've read that people suggest aren't working anymore. These sites get shut down fast it seems.


Many sites died because of DMCA, but you can find more options here https://gbatemp.net/threads/sx-os-license-where-to-buy.524548/.


----------

